# What type of people have hit on you before?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought this should be interesting. I'm not trying to come off as stereotypical or anything of the sort. I'm just curious to see what type of people have hit on you before. Whether it be creepy or wild. Stories should be interesting to hear.


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know.

After discounting everything prior to high school - which is probably when this stuff actually starts to get 'serious' - I don't think I've ever been hit on. Or at the very least I've never recognised being hit on. Anyway, even if through some miracle I _did_ realise someone was hitting on me, I'd probably find myself questioning their motives. (Yes, I have issues. :lol)

'I wouldn't be able to recognise someone hitting on me if they slapped me in the face and yelled, "I'm hitting on you!"'


----------



## el33 (Sep 18, 2006)

None. The closest might be a girl who suggested going to the high school prom together, but that barely counts, IMHO. Still, I suppose it was a sign that I wasn't a completely worthless POS.

But these days, the answer really is none. Few, if any, girls will even talk to me in a completely platonic manner, while they seem to have no problems doing so with my friends. Maybe it's my body language or something else I'm not aware of, but I don't know.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I get hit on mostly by older men and black men.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Creepy old guys


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

No one. I'm too ugly/boring, I guess.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Becky said:


> I get hit on mostly by older men and black men.


I get hit on by older black men.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I hardly ever get hit on, but when I do it's either hispanic men or older men. When I used to be chubbier, I got hit on by black men, but I never do anymore.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Becky said:


> I get hit on mostly by older men and black men.





archaic said:


> I get hit on by older black men.





mayblue said:


> When I used to be chubbier, I got hit on by black men, but I never do anymore.


I know this is a very sensitive question but... why do black men tend to be attracted to white women more than black women? This is something I noticed before as I have seen a very high percentage of black men with white women (my guess is more than 50%). I don't want anyone to take this question the wrong way, but it's just something I'm curious about.

Lifetimer


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Lifetimer said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > I get hit on mostly by older men and black men.
> ...


t


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been hit on. I've never seen a woman act even remotely interested in me.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't get hit on nowadays. But, in my early 20s when I worked in retail, I would get hit on by customers--usually around my same age. Once my store manager--who was 20 years older--asked me out. At another job, a store manager propositioned me in a very lewd, offensive way.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No one hits on me.


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had alot of girls develop e-crushes on me. As far as type, it's almost always been girls who like myself spend WAY too much time on Instant Messenger and don't get out enough. In one instance it was genuinely felt on both sides though, and turned into a nearly two-year relationship. In person, in my real life? Never. The fact that I rarely ever speak to anyone in real life could play a role in that though. heh


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I've never witnessed anyone interested in me.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I mostly get hit on by younger girls... like high school girls. Ha? :?


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Becky said:


> I get hit on mostly by older men and black men.


I also had that back in the old days. It was all so pathetic, y' know? You can almost feel sorry for somebody when they're scraping the bottom of the barrel. Almost. I mean, if you're going to be digging around for a trophy girl, go for the blondes with the big gazongas. Not the mousy brunettes with the droopy buhurgas. :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Count me in the none group, though it's possible someone tried and I was too busy running away to notice.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Younger men...like about 10 years younger. I don't look anywhere near my age, so I guess that's the problem. Apparently, I still look young enough that perfect strangers sometimes think it's socially acceptable to ask my age. When I tell them, they either do a double-take or accuse me of lying. (I don't know what to think about that.)

I would really like to be hit on by a nice, single man in his early to mid-thirties (_ideally_, I mean). I really don't want to go out with someone a decade younger than I am...that just feels weird to me. But I guess men in my age group think I'm just a kid, so... :stu


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Apparently I can't tell when people are hitting on me.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It depends,sometimes old men..
When I was younger alcholics used to hit on me,that really "boosted" my self esteem.. :? 
Lately some interesting men has actually hit on me,but I don't have anything to say so they just go or I just make up an excuse to leave so they won't see how boring I am and leave.. :sigh


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I get hit on by old men mostly. I also get looked at or hit on by guys in high school or middle school. I look young so they look at me, thinking I am their age. Basically, I get hit on by mostly by Black men. *I rarely get hit on by White men though. I dont know why, but white men does not seem to be interested in Black women.* I also get stared at by hispanic men mainly Mexicans.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've only ever been hit on by asians - apparently they like my hair color. :con Weird huh.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been hit on by a couple of women three times my age uke

but mostly when I get hit on, it's by normalish girls in my classes. This year a few I barely knew approached me and gave me a note with their name & phone number... but I didn't call them because our personalities don't mesh (one girl said she liked "bad boys" and then gave me her number :eek). I also got invited to drop by some of their homes whenever I wanted (I ended up dating one for the summer).

My only odd story... A few weeks ago there was this overweight 60ish woman with gray hair and enormous whiskers that kept shamelessly trying to chat me up on a campus shuttle... my closest friend in the world was sitting right next to me just giving me this big grin (I'll never forgive her :lol) and the girls in the seats around me were all flashing me pity smiles. The old woman followed me off the shuttle and finally gave up when I interrupted her to yell "BYE!" and left.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Mostly indie chicks because I'm a sensitive-looking ***** of a man, and benevolent uber****s because I am male and usually without female company. No black men though.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> Mostly indie chicks because I'm a sensitive-looking ***** of a man, and benevolent uber****s because I am male and usually without female company. No black men though.


:lol


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Never have been hit on.


----------



## CallMeC (Oct 29, 2006)

Aggressive, self-absorbed, disrespectful, "takers". Evidentally, I have "let me support you and your family" on my forehead. That "kind", see me coming a mile away.

I'm not bitter!!!

C


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

A few times I guess. I can remember quite a few instances when Im "fairly sure" I was being hit on..and other times a friend has told me directly someone was looking at me blah blah. Im too lame though to do anything about it of course, and Im not very well educated on female flirting techniques lol.. I dont know when they are, and when there not half the time, which probably means Ive missed out quite a few times.

In fact im going to make a post on that. I really need to educate myself as too what I should consider flirting...and what not too consider.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

People with serious problems.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> People with serious problems.


Ouch, dont be so harsh on yourself


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Matt J said:


> [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":5c320]People with serious problems.


Ouch, dont be so harsh on yourself [/quote:5c320]:agree Their only serious problem was that they didn't have a chance with you.

(I don't actually know you.... just sayin' :b)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I get hit on by teenage boys, short older hispanic men, and homeless men.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Nyx said:


> I get hit on by teenage boys, short older hispanic men, and homeless men.


WTF. I am none of those :wife


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

haha...you sure? Statistics don't lie.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

For some reason 99% of the guys that like me are in bands or like hardcore/punk music. Then again I really doubt they liked me. They were just doing it for fun and ****ing with my head. Damn guys. Oh well.


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think i've ever been hit on........I am not exactly quick to notice when people are hitting on me...but haven't noticed.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

green and lonely said:


> Younger men...like about 10 years younger. I don't look anywhere near my age, so I guess that's the problem. Apparently, I still look young enough that perfect strangers sometimes think it's socially acceptable to ask my age. When I tell them, they either do a double-take or accuse me of lying. (I don't know what to think about that.)


I know exactly what you mean in that I also look much younger than my age (41). I've been told more that once that I look about 30 yrs old. Not only do I look younger but I tend to act younger. People also do a double-take of me when I tell them my age. They have a look like this.: :shock

I think my young looks and young personality doesn't make it any easier to get a woman interested in me who is close to my age. And I think a much younger woman would probably not be interested if she found out my age ... so I guess I'm screwed either way. However, I can't say for sure if either of these theories are true because I've rarely tried to get anything going with a girl because of my SA. But I'm willing to bet that what I said is true.



green and lonely said:


> But I guess men in my age group think I'm just a kid, so... :stu


As I alluded to above, I think women my age essentially think the same of me.

Lifetimer


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Usually by the agressive, loud type of guys. They are usually very rude and disrespectful. They'd have the same luck impressing me if they had told me they had an STD. :lol

There are a couple instances where nicer guys have hit on me... but that's rare, because the nice guys usually aren't that forward. I don't like being hit on much.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Generally, people with problems hit on me.


----------



## droplet (May 21, 2006)

Men twice my age in grocery stores.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

droplet said:


> Men twice my age in grocery stores.


Think about all the wordly experience your missing out on


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Message said:


> Usually by the agressive, loud type of guys. They are usually very rude and disrespectful. They'd have the same luck impressing me if they had told me they had an STD. :lol
> 
> There are a couple instances where nicer guys have hit on me... but that's rare, because the nice guys usually aren't that forward. I don't like being hit on much.


Its not surprising the loud, aggressive types try to hit on you...they have the confidence to hit on extremely attractive woman, such as yourself. Its a pity the nice guys fall behind...last guys do come last unfortunately. I should know...


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't believe I've ever really been hit on.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

As far as I know I've only been hit on once. I was 20 and the man was in his 40's. He bought me a drink and had the waiter bring it to me. I declined and told the waiter to take it away because I was suspicious of what was in it, and I didn't want the creepy perv to get any ideas.

Other than that I pretty much get left alone. I rather this than go through what my friend goes through. Men on the street would blatantly leer at her and make lewd comments. It's disgusting what she has to deal with.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

MissChocolateMilkshake said:


> I get hit on by old men mostly. I also get looked at or hit on by guys in high school or middle school. I look young so they look at me, thinking I am their age. Basically, I get hit on by mostly by Black men. *I rarely get hit on by White men though. I dont know why, but white men does not seem to be interested in Black women.* I also get stared at by hispanic men mainly Mexicans.


I know what you mean. When it happens it would usually be old men, mostly older black men, but an old Russian guy did make a pass at me once in a bookshop. :afr

Also younger men would seem interested. A few months ago I had an incident where a group of younger guys were being flirtatious and one of them even asked for my number.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Older white men and Indian/Pakistani men, including my former boss who also happened to be married. They tend to go ga-ga over my red hair and fair skin. Since I usually dress plain and don't wear makeup, they associate me with an innocent maiden from an oil painting. They'll say funny things like, _"God bless your soul...they don't make women like that anymore."_ And they'll get conflicted, saying, _"You're so pretty...but much too young for an old coot like me..."_ I really have no interest in dating older men. The younger men are usually not impressed by red-haired damsels harkening to a bygone era, not as far as I've noticed, at least. Maybe I should change my style. :lol


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

whiteclouds said:


> Older white men and Indian/Pakistani men, including my former boss who also happened to be married. They tend to go ga-ga over my red hair and fair skin. Since I usually dress plain and don't wear makeup, they associate me with an innocent maiden from an oil painting. They'll say funny things like, _"God bless your soul...they don't make women like that anymore."_ And they'll get conflicted, saying, _"You're so pretty...but much too young for an old coot like me..."_ I really have no interest in dating older men. The younger men are usually not impressed by red-haired damsels harkening to a bygone era, not as far as I've noticed, at least. Maybe I should change my style. :lol


I go ga-ga over red hair and fair skin. The whole classic Celtic look. Uhhh, yeah...heh I'll leave it at that. ops


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

cat burglar said:


> but mostly when I get hit on, it's by normalish girls in my classes. This year a few I barely knew approached me and gave me a note with their name & phone number... but I didn't call them because our personalities don't mesh (*one girl said she liked "bad boys" and then gave me her number* :eek). I also got invited to drop by some of their homes whenever I wanted (I ended up dating one for the summer).


 :lol :lol

Has anyone ever been hit on by a friend? That happened to me once, all of a sudden she starts acting like she's drunk, and hanging all over me, saying the weirdest stuff. I thought it was funny. But to be honest, I did have a crush on her at one point, but in this situation it was very out of context.


----------



## sparkler (Aug 10, 2005)

Mainly older men who stare you in the eyes so its hard to escape and they hold onto you with a grip like a vice that you can only loosen by being violent! which isn't always convenient at a family christening, wedding etc..
also drunks..but old drunken men are the worst..i'm a blinklin magnet to them! :afr


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Never been hit on. Older, younger, black, white, male, female, ugly, pretty, loud, quiet, doesn't matter.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

drunk chicks(that ain't saying much) :banana

and i used to get the odd construction bunny coming around at work. i almost don't like that though because i have to deal with all the guys after, and they ask all these questions, and then they joke. :lol


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

There aren't many people that have obviously hit on me, I've seen guys looking at me before but I don't think that counts as they could be looking for a number of reasons. :stu


----------



## woozy (Sep 10, 2006)

Girls with boyfriends have a habit of flirting with me, but that's just annoying. I attract divorced women and single mothers like flies, because I'm a nice guy, sorta. I've been groped by a couple older women. I didn't really mind that.

This girl I worked with who I didn't talk to much at one point said: "If only you were black, you'd be perfect". I still laugh about that one. She smashed the window of my truck after I declined and she got fired for sexual harassment among other things.

I was on my way out of a job and my replacement, an attractive young black chick, got very explicit with me as my last day approached.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

dont recall being hit on. Sometimes old guys strike a conversation with me at work, but I always shut everyone down.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

This topic made me remember that time two years ago when I was on the light rail, and some guy comes up to me asking for directions. Then he starts talking to me about how he was down from Philly for some kind of job training. Eventually, he asks me out...saying that he was attracted to my face because it was "expressive". *What does that mean?!*

I turned him down, of course. That was just too weird, even by my standards.


----------



## sparkler (Aug 10, 2005)

One time i was in a queue for the buffet at a party and i felt a hand on my behind so i moved forward and the hand stayed so i moved forward again and it was still there, i dreaded turning to see who it belonged to so i stood still and moved each time the people in front moved..the hand was feeling quite hot by this time! I plucked up the courage after a few minutes to turn to see who it was and was pleasantly surprised to see that it was a friend of my brother (who was very nice looking), at the same time i was hit by embarassment and just managed to say a "hello and haven't seen you for a while" or something to that effect..i'm not sure..i was in a daze by this time

I turned to go forward again and my face was feeling very flushed and he put his hand right back only removing it when we reached the tables..i've no idea what i picked up to eat..i don't actually remember anything apart from the cheese and pineapple on sticks..

That was a rare occasion where i actually enjoyed being hit on..if thats what it was..and felt pretty chuffed later...when i'd cooled down!


----------



## mademoiselle T (Jun 24, 2006)

I had a scary incident happen to me when I was fifteen. A guy in his late twenties / early thirties spotted me, walking down the street. He proceeded to ask me out for dinner. At first I was flattered that someone would think I was attractive enough to ask out for dinner; I had always thought that I was plain or unattractive, since no guy at school ever showed any interest towards me (unless they wanted to copy my homework). Then reality set in, and I realized that this was most likely a pedophile, so I told him no, and I quickly walked as fast as I could away from him. 

Other than that, 10 years ago in college, I would pass by random black guys on the street, and they would always say "Hi, how are you doing?" I was never sure if they were flirting with me or just being overtly friendly, but I'll assume it was the former, since no other types of people (male or female) greeted me on the street like that.

Lately, a 40-something coworker expressed interest, which is making me wonder if I probably look or act too old for my age. It seems that guys around my age aren't interested in me; they all seem to be flocking to this other girl who is slightly older than me and already has a boyfriend.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I just thought of something..
This happened a while ago,that was when I did not have my own computer so I had to go down to the school all the time..Then one day I was there I just suddenly felt someone staring at me and it was this really good looking guy..I felt really awkward,but saw that he kept looking at me...This happened a couple of times and two or three times he came and sat just right beside me...
I don't know if that meant that he was interested in me,but I just kept telling myself that he couldn't by any possibility be..


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Invisible_girl said:


> I just thought of something..
> This happened a while ago,that was when I did not have my own computer so I had to go down to the school all the time..Then one day I was there I just suddenly felt someone staring at me and it was this really good looking guy..I felt really awkward,but saw that he kept looking at me...This happened a couple of times and two or three times he came and sat just right beside me...
> I don't know if that meant that he was interested in me,but I just kept telling myself that he couldn't by any possibility be..


Unfortunately, id say you missed out there...He was definately interested.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Matt J said:


> [quote="Invisible_girl":e3f59]I just thought of something..
> This happened a while ago,that was when I did not have my own computer so I had to go down to the school all the time..Then one day I was there I just suddenly felt someone staring at me and it was this really good looking guy..I felt really awkward,but saw that he kept looking at me...This happened a couple of times and two or three times he came and sat just right beside me...
> I don't know if that meant that he was interested in me,but I just kept telling myself that he couldn't by any possibility be..


Unfortunately, id say you missed out there...He was definately interested.[/quote:e3f59]

He he..yeah,I guess..But I didn't belive it anyway..


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I get hit on by younger men that are old enough to be my son and some times men old enough for retirement.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Little old men love me, but I just think they're naturally flirtatious.

A homeless guy once told me I was beautiful, but that was only because it was the middle of winter in Michigan and I was walking to the library at night. So, it was dark, my face was red from cold so I wasn't pale, and I was covering up my fatness with bulky winter clothing.

I used to work in a candy store in a mall and a guy came in wearing a cowboy hat, back when that was a rare thing in Michigan. He talked to me for a little while and kept walking closer and invading my personal space. What I remember from that conversation was that he told me I looked more like an "outdoor girl" and that I would probably really enjoy "baling hay." Considering how much I've always hated yard work, this situation is incredibly unlikely. I came home and told my mom and she laughed and said, "He doesn't know you at all, does he!" :lol

Once, right after I broke up with my psycho ex-boyfriend, my roommate took me out for a night on the town. I was looking very nice. It was back when I was thin, so I had some self confidence about my appearance. This guy came up to me and basically said, "Hi. How are you? Do you smoke weed?" Wow, way to get right to the point. :lol

Another friend took me to a bar once and two guys actually hit on me. One started talking to me. He told me he worked at a restaurant called the "Tuscan Grill." I said, "Oh, yeah?" and he said, "Yeah, it's mostly Greek food." I said, "But Tuscany's in Italy?!" And he got embarrassed and walked away. Later that night, it was closing time and people were actually walking out of the bar in one gigantic crowd. This guy came up to me and said, "Damn, Girl, you've got some junk in the trunk!" And I was _sitting down._

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Hypatia said:


> "Hi. How are you? Do you smoke weed?"


* Matt adds that one to his long list of possible pick up lines *


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Matt J said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > "Hi. How are you? Do you smoke weed?"
> ...


Are you making a long list of pickup lines that don't work? 

I forgot about this one time when I was working in the candy store and this creepy looking guy came in the store - dirty, greasy clothing, missing teeth, dirty hair, etc. He said, "Do you have anything in here for me to eat?" I thought he might be homeless. I said, "We have a lot of things in here to eat. Were you looking for something in particular?" And he said, "Yeah, you." And I got angry and told him to leave before I called security. He laughed and walked away. Pervy *******. :mum

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Hypatia said:


> Matt J said:
> 
> 
> > Hypatia said:
> ...


I reckon its a sure fire winner lol! Pity I dont smoke weed any more..


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Hypatia said:


> I forgot about this one time when I was working in the candy store and this creepy looking guy came in the store - dirty, greasy clothing, missing teeth, dirty hair, etc. He said, "Do you have anything in here for me to eat?" I thought he might be homeless. I said, "We have a lot of things in here to eat. Were you looking for something in particular?" And he said, "Yeah, you." And I got angry and told him to leave before I called security. He laughed and walked away. Pervy @#%$. :mum


OMG! I have to admit that I laughed at that, but it must have been kind of disturbing to hear it like you did :shock


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Mostly girls I wasn't attracted to... but there were one or two that were extremely attractive, one of them was literally dream girl material, at the time I was very suspicious of those ones, I also didn't really know how to deal with them so didn't ask for their numbers haha... I was an idiot :roll


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

Pedophiles.

Mostly old men. Like, the very elderly ones. There's one guy who's always at the mall when my fiance drags me there ... he follows me around on his little scooter. I'd almost say he lives there.

There's also some retired guy who bags things at the grocery store. He insists on pushing my cart out to my car and then stands there blocking me from closing the door while he tries wacky pickup lines, like "Do you have a boyfriend? Do you need somebody to take care of you?" WEIRD!

I think the best lame pickup line I ever heard was from another old guy ... not as old as the other two, though, maybe 65. He said "I'd marry your cat just to get in the family." WTF? That was after five minutes of telling me how "cute" I am. 

BTW, I'm getting very frustrated with guys calling me cute, especially when guys my age do that immediately after commenting that someone else is "hot" or "so pretty". I know I look kind of young, but last time I checked, most preteen girls didn't have breasts. 

So, unfortunately, guys my age do NOT hit on me, but their grandfathers do. :?


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Probably like four times in my whole life. Some Middle Eastern men once and a pervert at my old job. And once I had no friends in gym class in like the 10th grade so I was partners with this guy who asked me if I wanted to hang out so he could show me his computer skills. I'm not sure if that counts. :um


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

old people.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

It's not something that I can pin to a particular "type" of person because it seems to be pretty random. I guess the common characteristic is that the people who have done it exuded an air of confidence, which I suppose is always the case since those who aren't confident aren't going to be bold in their approaches. I use "person" as although I am straight I have been hit-on by men a few times. I'm flattered when someone hits on me or flirts with me.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Well the last person was about a week ago and she tried hitting on me with something but missed. I didn't throw anything back and it was a group session so my convo wasn't really directly towards her. She was cute but I have a strange feeling she has a boyfriend. She seemed like she wanted me to like her. I don't know of a particular girl that hits on me. Generally any from 16-38 not saying I'm hot just giving a spread of what I've experienced. Don't get hit on by rockers or gothic chicks. Other than that I've had a variety.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my manager makes sexual comments to me. shes even gone as far as showing me what panties she wore one day.


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> my manager makes sexual comments to me. shes even gone as far as showing me what panties she wore one day.


I've been in a similar situation before, a few years ago. She was in her mid 40's and I was 18-19. She'd constantly make comments implying that she wasn't being sexually fulfilled at home, and would intentionally brush her *** against my crotch or rub my shoulder if we were working in close proximity. I don't believe it wasn't so much a real intent to actually seduce me; just the fantasy and added thrill of making it known to me (and most likely the other young male employees).


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> my manager makes sexual comments to me. shes even gone as far as showing me what panties she wore one day.


Gumaro, what are you waiting for? Go for it! :whip


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> my manager makes sexual comments to me. shes even gone as far as showing me what panties she wore one day.


You could probably sue her for harassment.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> my manager makes sexual comments to me. shes even gone as far as showing me what panties she wore one day.


Wow, that's.. excessive.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> my manager makes sexual comments to me. shes even gone as far as showing me what panties she wore one day.


I have fantasies of this. Unless she looks like a cow, I still say... Go for it!

Lifetimer


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

GermanHermit said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


I did not mean it that way. It was more part joke and part truth in that if Gumaro's manager is very hot and she is giving him these signs ... it seem because of animal instincts that it would be hard to turn her down. To be honest, I meant it more as a joke than anything.

I totally agree that women (and men as well) that do not have "model" looks are just as deserving of appreciation as those that are very attractive. Being attractive makes the person no more special than someone less attractive. It's just that sometimes that is the first reaction a guy goes by. That of course can easily change (negatively) once he gets to know the girl. And the same goes for anyone less attractive. The way they are view by the opposite sex can easily change (for the positive) once that person's personality is displayed. I've talked on this forum about a girl I really liked that was very hot. However, after I found out what a sorry person she was I realized she wasn't that great after all.

Lifetimer


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, i just had a good looking persian classmate trying to flirt with me, i think anyways. She was talking about me being cute alot and alot of other crap i can't remember.

but she also mentioned she is dating somone, but then she backtracked several times and said not really dating.

she also asked me what colour some of my body hair was, that was a little f%$ked up but whatever.

whatever she was up to it was an interesting, convo for me anyways.


----------

